# Vipers



## Schrodingers Snake (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi guys.

I have no intention of buying any hot snakes in the near future (maybe one day) but I was wondering if anyone could point me towards any breeders/shops etc that deal with vipers (bush vipers more importantly but any will do) UK or otherwise.

I'm just fascinated to have a browse and check prices etc. 

thanks.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Terraristik Anzeigen - Kleinanzeigen für Terrarianer mit Reptilien Insekten Spinnen ...

Bush viper = _Atheris_


----------



## Schrodingers Snake (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks GT.

Any further submissions from others are welcome.


----------



## Schrodingers Snake (Feb 24, 2014)

How venomous are the Atheris to humans?

I understand that's probably quite a broad and possibly unsatisfactory question - but hopefully someone will know what I'm digging at.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Schrodingers Snake said:


> How venomous are the Atheris to humans?
> 
> I understand that's probably quite a broad and possibly unsatisfactory question - but hopefully someone will know what I'm digging at.


Highly venomous. Massive scaring, amputation and death are possible outcomes. I don't think there is a specific antivenom for Atheris either, which obviously makes them even more dangerous.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

But they are pretty


----------



## Joddy (Jan 27, 2014)

slippery42 said:


> But they are pretty
> 
> image


Wow, what a beautiful snake :flrt:


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

slippery42 said:


> But they are pretty
> 
> image


wow :gasp::mf_dribble::flrt:


----------



## stark (Mar 13, 2012)

slippery42 said:


> But they are pretty
> 
> image


Great photo!

Tom


----------



## MatC20 (Feb 14, 2014)

Schrodingers Snake said:


> How venomous are the Atheris to humans?
> 
> I understand that's probably quite a broad and possibly unsatisfactory question - but hopefully someone will know what I'm digging at.


Just don't get bitten, it's easy enough


----------

